# bizarre decoder problem



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a USAT S-4. Six moths or more ago I installed an NCE decoder in it--the s-404 I think--and it ran flawlessly. Then I switched it over to a QSI decoder, and it also ran flawlessly--for at least a couple months. It ran in a consist with another loco. 


Then yesterday I tried to run the consists, and the USAT loco--number two in a two-engine consist--was completely dead. I "killed" the consists and tried to run it on its own=-nothing--no lights, no sound, no motor


So I tried hooking it up to straight DC and resetting the decoder, using a magnet and the reed switch--nothing. 



So I reinstalled the NCE decoder, took it out to the track--nothing, no motor, no lights. So I tried programming it, and amazingly, that produced a result--when I set CVs for direction, for speed steps, speed table etc, the loco would jump and inch on the track and the lights would flash


But still no motor control, and the lights were not on. 


So I switched in the QSI decoder again, after doing another set of resets using the magnet and the reed switch. Nothing. I tried the Quantum CV manager and Quantum Upgrade, and neither could communicate with the decoder.

Both behaviors are really puzzling. Any suggestions?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, sometimes QSI/G is hard to re-boot so to speak or get reloaded in a locomotive. You just have to keep trying on it and eventually it will re-load. That has worked for me in the past. I have locos set idel for months, and then tried to use, experts have told me this should not happen but it does, had a heck of a time with my mallet. One suggestion made to me is that if you have your reed or magnet close to a speaker to move it as far away as possible. Hope you get it fixed these are some of the things that i've encountered over the past 3 yrs with the system. Eventually they have all re-programmed though. You have probably tried this but try again or do it if you haven't yet. Push SPR when it starts blinking, then push SEL until not blinking, then push *1* then push SPR as your last move, then put in your loco number #loco number#! This was told to me by Al at Airwire, on how to reset a decoder, has worked for me, but I have had to do several times. I think on the mallet the reed or magnet was too close to a speaker (magnet) in them too caused problem. Regal 

This is done with the T-9000 throttle unsure how on NCE procab!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions--I think I found the problem, a bad solder trace on the "magnum"adapter board. Resoldered it and the QSI card started right up. That does not explain why the NCE decoder was acting the way it was, but for now I'll just leave well enough alone!


----------

